
Laravel Angular Admin - silverbux
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;silverbux&#x2F;laravel-angular-admin<p>Laravel + Angularjs + Bootstrap + AdminLTE binded by Gulp workflow Admin Dashboard Boilerplate. Plus Oauth and JWT authentication on the side.
======
bbcbasic
One for show hn?

